

Ask HN: What are the HN apps you use in android? - kpgx

Hi everyone,<p>What are the HN apps you use in android? And What features you like in that app?
======
DiabloD3
I've been trying to find one that allows me to login and post and comment AND
support the Android Share API so I can send shit directly from other apps.

All the apps I've seen that claim they can post, none of them seem to work
well.

------
ne01
I use "HN -- Hacker News Reader" by Manuel Maly

It's clean and has all the features that I need. But if you like google
material design check out "Hacker News" by DWAK.

~~~
kpgx
I'm asking because I'm building an app myself. So other than login, posting,
voting and commenting any other features you like?

my app :
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kasungamla...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kasungamlath.hackernews)

~~~
bookwormAT
What I miss on every HN app I tried is a focus on search. Maybe I'm using HN
differently than most people, but I usually look for discussions on topics I'm
interested in, instead of reading the top posts on all topics.

For example: I'm an Android developer, so I often browse hacker news by
searching for "Android" in topics and comments, to see if there are any
interesting discussions.

A great app for my usecase would allow me to search and quickly repeat
previous searches right from the startpage.

You could add widgets that jump directly into saved searches.

~~~
woutervegter
I also use hackernews in this way. My solution: bookmark this url:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=android&sort=byDate&prefix=fal...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=android&sort=byDate&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=last24h&type=all)

and when you open it in Chrome-Android use the 'save to homescreen' option so
that Chrome adds an icon on your homescreen, which opens the specific page

------
brudgers
The Firefox browser.

